# How to tell your hooked on chickens



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

I saw this thread idea on another forum app I have and thought it was hilarious. What you do is name ridiculous things you think of/ do that makes you feel like your a crazy chicken/ duck lover. I'll start first:

1.) Getting excited and hoping for weeds to grow in my garden so I can feed them to the girls!

2.) Every time one of my relatives buys eggs I get mad because I am overflowing with cartons of them

Not the best examples but have fun with it!


----------

